#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  самые полезные продукты

## Yeshe

Самые полезные продукты. Недавно встретила такую информацию. Понятно, что если в новостях, то верить нужно осторожно, но все равно решила привести. В другом обзоре список был немного другой, но все же бОльшая часть - та же. 

*Свекла и капуста* (помогают в качестве профилактики рака, диабета и некоторых др. болезней)

*Swiss chard (Мангольд)* - полезен для глаз
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Мангольд

*Корица* (Cinnamon) как и капуста понижает сахар в крови и холестерин

*Гранатовый сок*  - понижает кровяное давление, antioxidant, тоже профилактическое антираковое 

*курага и сушеные сливы, тыквенные семечки и просто тыква*

*куркума (turmeric)*
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Куркума

*blueberry* - только я не поняла - то ли это имеется в виду черника, то ли голубика. В общем, наверное лучше и то, и другое...

вот здесь немного на английском
http://well.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/0...ting/?apage=54

По второй ссылке список побольше (29) и больше привычных продуктов:

абрикосы, авокадо, малина, мускусная дыня (Cantaloupe), клюква и ее сок (Cranberry Juice),  помидоры, изюм, инжир, лимон, лук, актишок, имбирь, брокколи, шпинат, Bok Choy (китайская капуста), кабачковые (Squash, Butternut, Pumpkin, Acorn), Watercress and Arugula, чеснок, Quinoa, зародыши пшеницы, чечевица, орехи, фасоль, йогурт, снятое молоко, лосось, крабы. 

http://www.bellybytes.com/articles/29foods.shtml

----------

Sesin (14.02.2009), Александр Владленович Белоусов (14.02.2009), Вова Л. (14.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.02.2009), Читтадхаммо (14.02.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Самый полезный продукт - вода.

----------

Zom (17.02.2009), Ринчен Намгьял (15.02.2009), Этэйла (15.02.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

Интересная информация к размышлению. Хотя, читая заметки о пользе тех или иных продуков, постепенно складывается впечетление, что все помогает от всего - чуть ли не у каждого растения находят если не антираковые, то по крайней мере какие-нибудь антиоксидантных свойства. Все-таки все очень индивидуально. К примеру, тот же чеснок и лук включены в полезные в одной из ссылок, а я их терпеть не могу в сыром виде (а в жареном вызывают рак, как писал кто-то в соседней теме). Вобщем, не разберешь, кому верить. Интересно, проводилось ли систематическое исследование типа Фрамингемского проекта, только в плане рака и прочего?

----------


## Yeshe

как в народе говорят - что ни травинка, то витаминка. 

Кстати, если вы что-то не любите,  то вполне может быть что организм это отвергает, значит ему не нужно. 

ЗЫ, это не лук в жареном виде вызывает рак, а просто жареное. Одна врач-диетолог всегда начинала свои советы о полезном питании с главного - выбросьте сковородку. Я с детства ненавидела лук во всех видах кроме жареного, но однажды в Болгарии угостили печеным луком - это что-то! Это национальная болгарская кухня.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.02.2009), Этэйла (15.02.2009)

----------


## Норбу

когда люди СТОЛЬКО внимания уделяют просто еде, то НА МОЙ ВЗГЛЯД это показывает что у них больше нету актуальных тем и проблем. Можно только радоваться когда они с таким упоением пишут о списках натуральных и полезных продуктах. Извините девушки, но это исходит в основном от вас... так надоело!!!

----------

Pema Sonam (14.02.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> когда люди СТОЛЬКО внимания уделяют просто еде, то НА МОЙ ВЗГЛЯД это показывает что у них больше нету актуальных тем и проблем. Можно только радоваться когда они с таким упоением пишут о списках натуральных и полезных продуктах. Извините девушки, но это исходит в основном от вас... так надоело!!!


Смотря чем увлекаться вместо этого. Если сидеть и медитировать, то и вправду. А если обсуждать "Дом 2", то уж лучше поговорить о здоровом питании  :Smilie: .

----------

Шаман (15.02.2009), Этэйла (15.02.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> ЗЫ, это не лук в жареном виде вызывает рак, а просто жареное. Одна врач-диетолог всегда начинала свои советы о полезном питании с главного - выбросьте сковородку.


Имелось ввиду, что в жареном луке и еще (кажется) рисе наибольшее кол-во веществ, способных вызывать рак (по сравнению с другими жареными продуктами).

----------


## Этэйла

> Самый полезный продукт - вода.


 Добавлю, горячая утром, перед принятием пищи.

----------


## Этэйла

Кинзу терпеть не могу (клопами пахнет)...но перетертая и со сливочным маслом, лечит даже рак крови.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Добавлю, горячая утром, перед принятием пищи.


Некоторые полагали, что это полезно для кожи. Но ученые развенчали этот миф. Для кожи это не нечет совершенно никакой пользы. Целую передачу смотрел с подобными экспериментами. Также доказано, что от острого язва не появляется, сколько его не ешь. Хоть миску сычуаньского перца не запивая.

----------


## Шаман

> Добавлю, горячая утром, перед принятием пищи.


Ещё больше пользы, если в горячую воду добавить немного чая.
И выпить в тишине. Внутренней.

----------

Yeshe (15.02.2009)

----------


## Шаман

> Некоторые полагали, что это полезно для кожи. Но ученые развенчали этот миф. Для кожи это не нечет совершенно никакой пользы. Целую передачу смотрел с подобными экспериментами. Также доказано, что от острого язва не появляется, сколько его не ешь. Хоть миску сычуаньского перца не запивая.


Горячая вода оказывает на организм комплексное воздействие. 
А основное действие - согревание организма и расслабление внутренних напряжений и микроспазмов. Особенно полезна, если человек плохо спал.

Язва, согласно современным догадкам - инфекционная болезнь. Я так слышал. Хотя, вероятно, возможны разные причины, имеющие очень похожие следствия.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Для глаз полезнее всего черника. На её основе сейчас делают немало таблеток - "Оковидит" и т.п.. Наименований много, но суть одна: экстракт черники - незаменимое "питание" для тканей глаза, в первую очередь для сетчатки.

----------

Joy (15.03.2012), Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.02.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

А кто-нибудь знает, что есть нужно, если глаза пересыхают часто? можно, конечно, какие-то капли капать, но как-то не хочется...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А кто-нибудь знает, что есть нужно, если глаза пересыхают часто? можно, конечно, какие-то капли капать, но как-то не хочется...


Прежде всего спите бопольше. Черника, ежевика, сливы, смородина и все растительные продукты, кожура которых содержит темно-синий или черный пигрмент. Еще зарядка для глаз помогает. Вдаль смотрите почаще.

----------

Вова Л. (16.02.2009)

----------


## Yeshe

> А кто-нибудь знает, что есть нужно, если глаза пересыхают часто? можно, конечно, какие-то капли капать, но как-то не хочется...


Иногда все же нужно капать, если у вас какие-то проблемы с выработкой слез - в результате каких-то специфических условий или проблем вашего организма. Конечно, чтобы это точно знать, лучше сходить к доктору. Капель разных очень много, но какие лучше для вас - тоже может сказать только врач. 




> *Рекомендации больным с синдромом сухих глаз* 
> 
> • Избегайте сквозняков, не сидите рядом с отопительными устройствами; 
> 
> • откажитесь от курения; 
> 
> • пейте достаточное количество воды; 
> 
> • защищайте глаза от солнца — носите солнцезащитные очки; 
> ...


http://sami-izlechim.ru/gsuh.php
http://www.websight.ru/dx/dry.php

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.02.2009), Вова Л. (16.02.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> А кто-нибудь знает, что есть нужно, если глаза пересыхают часто? можно, конечно, какие-то капли капать, но как-то не хочется...


Чуть не забыл написать самое действенное средство, которое избавило меня как минимум от проявления капиляров на белках и вообще от усталости глаз. Выставите контрастность монитора на минимум. Сначала будет казаться, что темновато читать, но через день-два и это покажется ярким. Очень помогает.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Самый полезный продукт - вода.


Ну не нааадо про воду  :Smilie:  На прошлой недели всей семьёй отравились водопроводной водой, пропущенной через фильтр, прокипяченой. Как оказалось, фильтры эти нисколько не помогают, будем снова только бутилированую покупать. Эту воду я надолго запомню, ни от чего так плохо не бывало!
Резюме: не так важно, какой продукт, как его качество.

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

> Ну не нааадо про воду  На прошлой недели всей семьёй отравились водопроводной водой, пропущенной через фильтр, прокипяченой. Как оказалось, фильтры эти нисколько не помогают, будем снова только бутилированую покупать. Эту воду я надолго запомню, ни от чего так плохо не бывало!
> Резюме: не так важно, какой продукт, как его качество.


Вы верно сказали, важно качество, поэтому вода не виновата.  :Smilie: 
Но и фильтры фильтруют от примесей и тяжёлых металлов, а не от инфекций, поэтому для чего они предназначены, от того они и помогают.

----------


## Dondhup

"УЙИПА. 
Учителя Луйипу назвали так потому, что он ел рыбьи внутренности. Вот рассказ о нем. Жил однажды царь, богатый, как Кубера, бог процветания. Кроме дворца, украшенного алмазами, жемчужинами и всем, что можно пожелать, у него было три сына. Когда он умер, призвали астролога решить, кто из них унаследует его сокровища. Астролог заглянул в таблицы и объявил, что если на престол взойдет средний сын, воцарится процветание и довольство. Братья короновали принца против его воли, - сам он пытался всеми силами избежать участи правителя. Его пришлось заковать в золотые цепи. Не думая покориться, принц подкупил стражу и с одним из слуг бежал в Раманешвару, где правил тогда царь Рамала. Там он выбросил шелковое одеяние и все, что могло его выдать, оделся в рубище и стал вести жизнь городского нищего. Но внешность принца была так привлекательна, что каждый давал ему что-нибудь, и он мог совершенно не беспокоиться о пище. Позже принц перебрался в Бодхгайя, где дакини заботились о нем и учили его, а еще позже оказался в Салипутре, резиденции царя этой страны. Все это время он питался подаянием и ночевал на могилах. Однажды по пути на рынок он зашел в харчевню. Хозяйкой там была дакиня из числа живущих среди людей. Взглянув на принца, она подумала: « Он уже полностью очистил четыре чакры, но у него есть проблема: он не перестал задумываться о своем статусе среди людей». Она положила в миску гнилые объедки и подала ему, а когда он их выбросил, рассердившись, сказала: « Если ты до сих пор различаешь хорошую и плохую пищу, как Дхарма придет к тебе ? « Принц понял, что отличая одно от другого он отдаляется от Просветления. Он стал вылавливать в Ганге выброшенные рыбьи внутренности и питался этим в течении двенадцати лет, занимаясь практикой. Когда однажды торговка рыбой увидела его за едой, она назвала его Луйипа, «старые рыбьи потpоха». Под этим именем он достиг Просветления и прославился. Конец этой истории вы узнаете из рассказа про Тенгипу и сутенеpа Дарику. "

----------

Вадим Асадулин (16.03.2012), Нико (13.03.2012)

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А вы уже позавтракали гнилыми потрошками?

----------


## Aion

> Резюме: не так важно, какой продукт, как его качество.


Utram bibis? Aquam an undam? 
Чем утоляешь жажду? Водой или волной?  (c)

----------


## Этэйла

Remesnik я тоже долгое время не понимала почему у меня растройство желудка и т.п., исключила всякую всячину из питания, не помогает, короче тоже долгое время оказалось травилась фильтрованой водопроводной водой, стала покупать бутилированую и естественно готовить еду тоже на ней, сразу все прошло, а то там врачи мне всякие лекарства советовали а вопрос оказался прост  :Wink:  все дело в воде. Конечно огорчает, что наша вода из крана не соответствует нормам...

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (16.02.2009)

----------


## Этэйла

> « Если ты до сих пор различаешь хорошую и плохую пищу, как Дхарма придет к тебе ? « Принц понял, что отличая одно от другого он отдаляется от Просветления. Он стал вылавливать в Ганге выброшенные рыбьи внутренности и питался этим в течении двенадцати лет, занимаясь практикой. Когда однажды торговка рыбой увидела его за едой, она назвала его Луйипа, «старые рыбьи потpоха»


Думаю все же это образно...хотя каких только чудаков не встретишь на берегу Ганга...

----------


## PampKin Head

> Remesnik я тоже долгое время не понимала почему у меня растройство желудка и т.п., исключила всякую всячину из питания, не помогает, короче тоже долгое время оказалось травилась фильтрованой водопроводной водой, стала покупать бутилированую и естественно готовить еду тоже на ней, сразу все прошло, а то там врачи мне всякие лекарства советовали а вопрос оказался прост  все дело в воде. Конечно огорчает, что наша вода из крана не соответствует нормам...


Так бутилированная вода - это таже фильтрованная (по большей части). + какой у вас был фильтр?

Можно поставить дистиллятор.

P.S. 
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=47:966-20#539
http://www.ecofilter.ru/

----------


## Этэйла

да фильтор самый обычный, чего то тпопо аквафор или в этом роде, сейчас заказываю воду пилигрим, мне больше всех понравилась, я на ней готовлю, а для питья архыз заказываю, много всякой перепробывала, пока на этих остановилась и хорошо себя чувствую.

----------


## Сигизмунд

> Remesnik я тоже долгое время не понимала почему у меня растройство желудка и т.п., исключила всякую всячину из питания, не помогает, короче тоже долгое время оказалось травилась фильтрованой водопроводной водой, стала покупать бутилированую и естественно готовить еду тоже на ней, сразу все прошло, а то там врачи мне всякие лекарства советовали а вопрос оказался прост  все дело в воде. Конечно огорчает, что наша вода из крана не соответствует нормам...


Да, и самое удивительное, что все врачи в один голос кричат, что водой отравиться невозможно! Но я уже точно не сомневаюсь что дело именно в воде.




> Так бутилированная вода - это таже фильтрованная (по большей части)


Не знаю, сильно сомневаюсь. Разница как небо и земля. Я могу пить спокойно сырую бутилированую воду, даже самую дешевую, и чувствовать себя лучше, чем от водопроводной отфильтрованной два раза отстоянной и прокипяченой воды  :Smilie:  Я знаю, пробовал и сравнивал. Так что вода в бутылях все-таки не водопроводная. Если что, берём только 5-литровые, потому что про 20-ки и в самом деле говорят что туда водопроводную льют. Но на работе я из 20-ки пью, тоже норма. ттт...

----------


## Этэйла

Да, чувствуется PampKin Вы к вопросу воды подходите более серьезно, у меня пока на такое оборудование денег не хватит...но спасибо есть к чему стремится.
Ведь читстая вода, залог здоровья!!! (кажется так говорят)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, чувствуется PampKin Вы к вопросу воды подходите более серьезно, у меня пока на такое оборудование денег не хватит...но спасибо есть к чему стремится.
> Ведь читстая вода, залог здоровья!!! (кажется так говорят)


Сбор дождевой воды (если не живете в районе с плохой экологией)Самогонный аппарат на газе для дистилляции воды (доступно многим, http://kulinaria.nnm.ru/samogon_1/page-3).

----------


## Поляков

> Не знаю, сильно сомневаюсь. Разница как небо и земля. Я могу пить спокойно сырую бутилированую воду, даже самую дешевую, и чувствовать себя лучше, чем от водопроводной отфильтрованной два раза отстоянной и прокипяченой воды  Я знаю, пробовал и сравнивал. Так что вода в бутылях все-таки не водопроводная. Если что, берём только 5-литровые, потому что про 20-ки и в самом деле говорят что туда водопроводную льют. Но на работе я из 20-ки пью, тоже норма. ттт...


Если не брать воду из скважин (об этом на бутылке обязательно пишут), то в бутылках обычная водопроводная вода, только фильтрованная и искусственно минерализаванная.

----------


## Этэйла

> Сбор дождевой воды (если не живете в районе с плохой экологией)Самогонный аппарат на газе для дистилляции воды (доступно многим, http://kulinaria.nnm.ru/samogon_1/page-3).


Да, в Москве сбор дождевой воды, попил, и месячишко в "инфекции" поволятся  :Wink: 
А разве дистилированная вода полезна для организма, мне кажется, она как лекарство, должна быть дозирована,нет?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, в Москве сбор дождевой воды, попил, и месячишко в "инфекции" поволятся 
> А разве дистилированная вода полезна для организма, мне кажется, она как лекарство, должна быть дозирована,нет?


Сорри за ссылку без картинок, вот нормальная: http://pr-opaganda.narod.ru/samogon/samogon.htm + http://pr-opaganda.narod.ru/samogon/sborka.htm

Адепт дистиллята - Поль Брегг: http://lib.rus.ec/b/8948/read

----------


## Этэйла

[QUOTE=PampKin Head;247574]Сорри за ссылку без картинок, вот нормальная: http://pr-opaganda.narod.ru/samogon/samogon.htm + http://pr-opaganda.narod.ru/samogon/sborka.htm

Спасибо за ссылки, дам деду почитать  :Big Grin:

----------


## Шаман

Несколько лет подряд зимой я "баловался" вымороженной водой.
Ставите 5-литровые бутылки за окно и замораживаете до тех пор, пока диаметр жидкого столба будет 4-6 см. Далее из этого "столба" воду выливаете, лёд ополаскиваете и размораживаете.
Отлично на такой воде заваривается чай. Кроме того, она убирает накипь с чайников.

----------


## Этэйла

Ели я не ошибаюсь Шаман, такая вода называется протиевой(распрастраненное)...тоже пила такую, вкусная талая вода.

----------


## Вова Л.

Можно еще из бюветов брать - там, вроде, нормальная.

----------


## Шаман

Одно время у меня был "мембранный фильтр". Мембраны для таких фильтров получают на ускорителе, разогнанными ионами пробивая дыры в синтетической плёнке примерно под диаметр молекул. 
Фильтровал любую воду. Однако в моих руках быстро сломался.
Мембранными фильтрами, согласно рекламе (это возможно, я не проверял), оснащают солдат армии США, чтобы они могли утолить жажду водой из любой канавы.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Так бутилированная вода - это таже фильтрованная (по большей части). + какой у вас был фильтр?
> 
> Можно поставить дистиллятор.
> 
> P.S. 
> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=47:966-20#539
> http://www.ecofilter.ru/


Подтверждаю. Система обратного осмоса - прекрасная вещь.

----------


## Dondhup

> А вы уже позавтракали гнилыми потрошками?


Еще нет  :Smilie: 
Но то что кладут в еду, которую продают в магазине будет похуже потрошков  :Smilie:

----------


## Вантус

Я всю жизнь пью нефильтрованую кипяченую водопроводную воду. Ничего, нормально. Живот не болит, а все остальное у меня не от воды.

----------


## Aion

> Ничего, нормально.


http://www.gzt.ru/caricature/img/1VODA.jpg

----------


## PampKin Head

> Я всю жизнь пью нефильтрованую кипяченую водопроводную воду. Ничего, нормально. Живот не болит, а все остальное у меня не от воды.


Везунчик.

Там же и меконий бывает )))

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

А "шишкин лес" хорошая вода?

----------


## Pema Sonam

> А "шишкин лес" хорошая вода?


Мне кажется, нормальная, пью, в основном эту.

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2009)

----------


## Шавырин

Хорошая вода-та,что течёт.

----------

Кузьмич (22.08.2012)

----------


## Этэйла

Мне шишкин лес тоже нравится, у них еще есть таки удобные бутылочки, которые удобно в сумочке помещаются :Smilie: 
Конечно вода это очень важный продукт, как говорят экономишь на воде, будешь тратиться на лекарство....
Мы конечно немного отошли от темы Yeshe, относительно полезных продуктов, я например ем оч много сухофруктов, очень люблю инжир и финики, так же ем сырые тыквенные семечки, не постоянно, а как профилактику предупреждающую паразитарную инвазию (очень страшно, когда в тебе кто-то живет, кроме тебя  :Smilie:  ) поэтому очень актуально обратить внимание на качество потребляемой пищи.
Совет: я зелень и мелкие фрукты мою в соленой воде, точнее оставляю в ней полежать, а потом спаласкиваю, говорят всяка-всячина микробная сваливает от соли  :Big Grin:

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (18.02.2009)

----------


## Pema Sonam

> Хорошая вода-та,что течёт.


Ну, смотря где и откуда..

----------

Шавырин (18.02.2009)

----------


## Вова Л.

> Совет: я зелень и мелкие фрукты мою в соленой воде, точнее оставляю в ней полежать, а потом спаласкиваю, говорят всяка-всячина микробная сваливает от соли


Сваливает из воды... в зелень и мелкие фрукты  :Smilie: .

----------


## Zom

Не холивара ради, а так, наткнулся на статейку просто, пощщу просто в качестве заметки: 

_Длившееся почти тридцать лет масштабное исследование, в котором участвовало 120 тысяч человек, показало, что потребление красного мяса существенно сокращает продолжительность жизни._

http://news.mail.ru/society/8333287/

----------

Алексей Т (14.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (13.03.2012)

----------


## Chikara

Японцы в отряде 731 (Маньчжурия) проводили опыты на людях, которых они называли бревнами и которых в отряд Сиро Исии поставляла японская жандармерия. Так вот, одних подопытных они кормили только хлебом (зерном) и через месяц у них горлом начинала идти кровь и они умирали в течение месяца, другую группу подопытных кормили только мясом и они умирали значительно позже первой группы.

----------

Оскольд (13.03.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Японцы в отряде 731 (Маньчжурия) проводили опыты на людях, которых они называли бревнами и которых в отряд Сиро Исии поставляла японская жандармерия. Так вот, одних подопытных они кормили только хлебом (зерном) и через месяц у них горлом начинала идти кровь и они умирали в течение месяца, другую группу подопытных кормили только мясом и они умирали значительно позже первой группы.


Редукция к Гитлеру?

Уважаемый Zom запостил ссылку, уточнив, что делает это не ради холивара. На нормальное научное исследование, которое показывает, что мясо сокращает продолжительность жизни. Вы зачем-то пишете про садистские опыты японцев во Вторую Мировую, не имеющие никакого значения для наших дней. Очевидно, в большинстве культур не принято питание только мясом или только зерном. Разве в африканских странах потребление мяса превышает потребление овощей, и из-за этого среди африканских детей распространён противоположный тип рахита, вследствие гипервитаминоза D. С другой стороны, северные корейцы питаются в основном исключительно кукурузой с незначительным количеством овощей, и продолжительность жизни у них тем не менее превышает месяц.

----------

Chikara (13.03.2012), Wyrd (13.03.2012), Оскольд (13.03.2012)

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ох уж мне эти Гарвардские ученые из ньюс.мэйл.ру  :Smilie:

----------

Bob (13.03.2012)

----------


## Vladiimir

Здесь подробное описание этого исследования:
http://archinte.ama-assn.org/cgi/con...nmed.2011.2287

----------

Zom (15.03.2012), Аньезка (15.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.03.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

Самые полезные продукты это вода, картошка, хлеб, чай может быть. Лапша еще. Морковь. В общем еще те продукты которые вы сами сможете вырастить или не сможете.

----------


## Chikara

> Самые полезные продукты это вода, картошка, хлеб, чай может быть. Лапша еще. Морковь. В общем еще те продукты которые вы сами сможете вырастить или не сможете.


Чай только зеленый и без сахара с молоком :Smilie:

----------


## Вадим Асадулин

Экстракт Амриты — восьмичленная Тантра тайных устных наставлений.
Тантра основ. Глава пятая. Средства лечения.
… холодная вода и кипяток охлажденный считаются полезными для больных Конституции Желчи...
… вода кипяченая — считается полезной для больных Конституции Слизи…
Тантра объяснений. Глава девятая. Условия возникновения болезней.
… холодный чай и вода, употребление пищи и жидкости в избытке, прием пищи до того, как переварилось ранее съеденное,— вот эти условия вызывают болезни Слизи...
Тантра объяснений. Глава шестнадцатая. О том, как питаться.
…Вода бывает дождевой, снежной, речной, родниковой, колодезной, минеральной и древесной. Предыдущие в этом ряду лучше последующих. Вода, падающая с неба, не имеет вкуса, но приятна, насыщает, «прохладна», «легка», подобна эликсиру. Вода, которая падает со снежных гор, хороша и так «холодна», что огонь ее с трудом нагревает, но когда застаивается, от нее бывают черви, rkang ‘bam и болезни сердца. Вода на чистой земле, доступная солнцу и ветру, хороша. Вода из болота, вода с водорослями, с корнями и листьями, находящаяся в тени деревьев, солончаковая вода, в которой купаются животные, порождают все болезни. Холодная вода помогает при обмороках, похмелье, головокружении, рвоте, жажде, жаре тела, болезнях Желчи и Крови и отравлениях, кипяток согревает, способствует пищеварению, подавляет икоту, удаляет слизь, вздутие живота, одышку и свежую cham pa. Охлажденный кипяток, не возбуждая Слизи, удаляет Желчь, но через день он становится, как яд, и возбуждает все пороки…
Тантра объяснений. Глава восемнадцатая. Мера питания.
…Две четверти желудка наполни пищей, одну — питьем и одну оставь для Ветра. После еды пей, это утоляет жажду и увлажняет все, тело, содействует измельчению пищи и перевариванию….
Если пить во время еды, до еды и после, то соответственно тело будет в норме, станет тучным или похудеет. …
Тантра наставлений. Глава шестнадцатая «Лечение распространенного Жара»
… Поить надо снеговой водой и прохладной водой без примесей…
Тантра наставлений. Глава двадцать третья «Лечение Жара rims».
…Пока rims находится в пушковых волосах, назначь голодание и кипяченую воду …
Поскольку rims, попадая в прозрачный сок, подавляет Огонь Желудка и закупоривает сосуды, надо назначить голодание, кипяченую воду по утрам и вечерам…
Тантра наставлений. Глава двадцать седьмая «Лечение cham pa».
… При cham pa rims назначь голодание и кипяченую воду …
Тантра наставлений. Глава сорок четвертая «Лечение потери голоса».
…При болезни от Ветра накорми рисовой кашей с патокой и маслом, а потом заставь пить горячую воду, поставь масляный компресс, пои молоком с маслом….
Тантра наставлений. Глава пятьдесят первая «Лечение рвоты».
…Всем назначай голодание, горячую воду и легко перевариваемую пишу понемногу….
Тантра наставлений. Глава пятьдесят шестая «Лечение поноса жарких стран».
…Сперва, пока болезнь еще не созрела, назначай голодание, по утрам и вечерам кипяченую воду…
Дополнительная Тантра. Глава двенадцатая. Разряд составов из трав.
Конь для всех — снеговая вода. При Незрелом Жаре и Скрытом Жаре конь — вода, выпаренная па две трети, в теплом виде. При Разлитом Жаре лучше дать холодную воду, при Застарелом — кипяченую и остуженную, при Пустом — кипяток, с которого только пар перестал идти.
http://tibet-med.narod.ru/hi/hi.htm

----------

Оскольд (16.03.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (16.03.2012)

----------


## Энж

Совершенно верно. Стакан свежевскипячёной воды (только как закипела - "белая пена") - остудить до приемлемой температуры, осторожно (!) вылить в чашку, взять в обе руки и подумать о хорошем. Затем осторожно выпить. Осторожность - чтобы не разрушать установившуюся кластерную структуру при кипячении и добромыслии (у простых людей она легко разрушается). Пить утром натощак (обязательно). Моментально очищает кишечник, мощно разжижает кровь (ввиду её дегазированности) лучше аспекарда - однако при прекращении приёма этот эффект не закрепляется. Целебные свойства сохраняются до 3-х часов, но лучше не держать воду более часа - после часа начинают восстанавливаться нарушенные кипячением водородные связи и вода становится опять густой. Это всё относится к воде щелочной, даже родниковой. Кислую воду можно пить и сырую (если чистая). Вообще нужно пить всю кипячёную воду: и готовить на ней. В любом случае дезинфекция, а гидрокарбонатов на треть меньше. Правда странное поверье в народе ходит - мол, в кипячёной воде "чего-то не хватает". Это так - вредного в бльших количествах кальция там меньше и всё - магний и калий сохраняются. Мне ещё ни один народец так и не объяснил чего там "не хватает" как ни пытал. Ну а процесс Добромыслия над водой - это кто верит, кто нет, но помогает даже тем кто не верит. Научно тоже подведена некоторая база под этот эффект. Пейте люди воду с добрыми мыслями - и будете здоровы. Но лучше всегда быть в положительном настрое - это точно полезно и для духа и для тела, однако очень трудно, нужно честно признать... В наше время нередко проклёвывается желание придушить некоего ближнего... А если человек добрый, то ему вдвойне вред - совеститься будет потом в ущерб здоровью.

----------


## Vladiimir

> Сообщение от Вантус
> 
> 
> Я всю жизнь пью нефильтрованую кипяченую водопроводную воду. Ничего, нормально. Живот не болит, а все остальное у меня не от воды.
> 
> 
> Везунчик.
> Там же и меконий бывает )))


Надо же! Я всю жизнь пью нефильтрованную *некипяченую* водопроводную воду. Кипяченую воду употребляю только в виде чая.

----------


## Буль

> Совершенно верно. Стакан свежевскипячёной воды (только как закипела - "белая пена") - остудить до приемлемой температуры, осторожно (!) вылить в чашку, взять в обе руки и подумать о хорошем. Затем осторожно выпить. Осторожность - чтобы не разрушать установившуюся кластерную структуру при кипячении и добромыслии (у простых людей она легко разрушается).


Вообще-то добромыслие мне подсказывает что при нагревании кластерные структуры разрушаются...




> Пить утром натощак (обязательно). Моментально очищает кишечник


Ну конечно. Моментально. Быстрее пургена?

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Затем осторожно выпить.


Баян, но очень в тему, по-моему:

----------

Дхармананда (21.08.2012), Кузьмич (22.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (21.08.2012)

----------


## Кузьмич

> Самые полезные продукты это вода, картошка, хлеб, чай может быть. Лапша еще. Морковь. В общем еще те продукты которые вы сами сможете вырастить или не сможете.


Вы зачем забыли борщ?? Потому, что он русский ?? !!  :Smilie:

----------

Денис Евгеньев (22.08.2012), Нико (22.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (22.08.2012)

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Совершенно верно. Стакан свежевскипячёной воды (только как закипела - "белая пена") - остудить до приемлемой температуры, осторожно (!) вылить в чашку, взять в обе руки и подумать о хорошем. Затем осторожно выпить. Осторожность - чтобы не разрушать установившуюся кластерную структуру при кипячении и добромыслии (у простых людей она легко разрушается). Пить утром натощак (обязательно). Моментально очищает кишечник, мощно разжижает кровь (ввиду её дегазированности) лучше аспекарда - однако при прекращении приёма этот эффект не закрепляется. Целебные свойства сохраняются до 3-х часов, но лучше не держать воду более часа - после часа начинают восстанавливаться нарушенные кипячением водородные связи и вода становится опять густой. Это всё относится к воде щелочной, даже родниковой. Кислую воду можно пить и сырую (если чистая). Вообще нужно пить всю кипячёную воду: и готовить на ней. В любом случае дезинфекция, а гидрокарбонатов на треть меньше. Правда странное поверье в народе ходит - мол, в кипячёной воде "чего-то не хватает". Это так - вредного в бльших количествах кальция там меньше и всё - магний и калий сохраняются. Мне ещё ни один народец так и не объяснил чего там "не хватает" как ни пытал. Ну а процесс Добромыслия над водой - это кто верит, кто нет, но помогает даже тем кто не верит. Научно тоже подведена некоторая база под этот эффект. Пейте люди воду с добрыми мыслями - и будете здоровы. Но лучше всегда быть в положительном настрое - это точно полезно и для духа и для тела, однако очень трудно, нужно честно признать... В наше время нередко проклёвывается желание придушить некоего ближнего... А если человек добрый, то ему вдвойне вред - совеститься будет потом в ущерб здоровью.


Что касается "Кластерной структуры", то при кипячении как раз таки они, кластеры на водородных связях, и разваливаются. Другое дело - заморозить и растаять.

.... про "придушить" и "совесть" - улыбнуло)))).... но чисто из ворчливости - говорят, что раскаиваться в неблагом хоть и неприятно - а полезно.

По поводу пития горячей воды поутру - да, а если еще и "кобру" поделать...

Из каш витаминная - греча.

----------


## Арина

> Самый полезный продукт - вода.


Услышала от гастроэнтеролога совет выпивать 0,5 - 1,5 стакана теплой воды перед каждым приемом пищи ( в зависимости от вашего роста,размера желудка) ,не насилуя себя количеством.Понимаю, что заболеваний ЖКТ множество, но быть может эта информация кому-то (как мне) окажется полезной. :Smilie: 
Особенно это важно,если вы очень проголодались.

----------

Bob (24.08.2012)

----------


## Арина

Из фруктов, не смотря на расхожее "An apple a day keeps the doctor away", очень полезны спелые хурма, мандарины и бананы.
Из трав - зелень кинзы и сельдерея.

----------

Bob (24.08.2012)

----------


## Кунсанг

> Вы зачем забыли борщ?? Потому, что он русский ?? !!


Эмчи лама Балбар дедушка сказал что от многих блюд многие болезни и чем проще пища тем лучше для организма. Борщ же не сложное блюдо и проверенное своей пользой, но всякие кулинарные изыски с несовместимыми продуктами в одном блюде это одно расстройство для организма как пиво с кефиром грубо говоря.

----------

Bob (24.08.2012), Кузьмич (24.08.2012), Светлана Тарасевич (23.08.2012), Слава Эркин (23.08.2012)

----------


## Sucheeinennick

> Эмчи лама Балбар дедушка сказал что от многих блюд многие болезни и чем проще пища тем лучше для организма. Борщ же не сложное блюдо и проверенное своей пользой, но всякие кулинарные изыски с несовместимыми продуктами в одном блюде это одно расстройство для организма как пиво с кефиром грубо говоря.


Да, в итальянской кухне много противопоказанного, всё с мясом, рыбой, вместе с молочными продуктами- мягкие канцерогены, испанская паэлья, знамениое блюдо- мягкий канцероген, многим людям с расстройством элемента огня протвопоказаны свежие овощи и фрукты за реким исключением некорых, которых в европейской части и нет.

----------


## Читтадхаммо

Я очень люблю хлеб цельнозерновой ,мне даже специально привозят каждый раз из Улан-Удэ ,так как там только в  одной пекарне пекут.В последнее время в супермаркетах стали выпекать такой хлеб ,но он уже не тот, так как сырье в  пачках только добавь воды и пеки.Еще оказалось ,что цельнозерновой хлеб долго есть нельзя потому  что может вызвать  эрозию желудка .А так цельнозерновой хлеб очень  полезный и вкусный .

----------

Bob (24.08.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

Может я, конечно, совим слабым бабским мозгом не понимаю, но вот вся эта тема такая яркая иллюстрация факта, что "сансара хэз ю".

----------


## Ануруддха

Зерновые, в частности  пшеницу, рожь, овес и ячмень из полезных продуктов лучше исключить. В основном потому, что они содержат глютен (клейкавинау) из которой, к примеру, делают клейстер и вообще используют для "склеивания" продуктов. У некоторого количества людей глютен вызывает имунную реакцию отторжения, что приводит к повреждению слизистой оболочки тонкой кишки. Таким людям нельзя есть продукты которые содержат глютен даже в минимальных количествах.

----------


## Neroli

> Зерновые, в частности  пшеницу, рожь, овес и ячмень из полезных продуктов лучше исключить. В основном потому, что они содержат глютен (клейкавинау) из которой, к примеру, делают клейстер и вообще используют для "склеивания" продуктов. У некоторого количества людей глютен вызывает имунную реакцию отторжения, что приводит к повреждению слизистой оболочки тонкой кишки. Таким людям нельзя есть продукты которые содержат глютен даже в минимальных количествах.


Заболевание называется целиакия, глютеновая энтеропатия. Оно наследственное. Действительно есть люди, организмы которых очень страдают от глютена. Но мне кажется это не делает зерновые, содержащие глютен, не полезными. Иначе можно говорить, что сырые овощи не полезны, потому что больным с панкреатитом их никак нельзя.  :Smilie:

----------

Буль (24.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (24.08.2012)

----------


## Ануруддха

Глютен как клеющее вещество в принципе не полезен кишечнику, а целиакия - это уже его крайнее проявление.

----------


## Владимир Баскаков

> Глютен как клеющее вещество в принципе не полезен кишечнику, а целиакия - это уже его крайнее проявление.


При термической обработке продуктов, а мы каши как правило варим, длинные углеводы ломаются до более коротких. Крахмал - он и к картошке, и в морковке, и в свеклушке.... не стоит его демонизиловать! Поджаристая (неполезная) картофельная корочка, на жареной картошечке - из крахмалов, развалившихся до декстринов.

Хорошая новость - зернышки можно проращивать! и под действием ферментов длинные крахмалы - сами....
В хлебушке опять же - дрожжи их попилили. Так может зернушки с дрожжами замутивать, а потом - в кастрюлю?

(вполшутки)   Вариант. Слюна содержит (кажется?) амилазу. И если зернушки пожевать, выплюнуть, дать постоять в теплом месте и только потом скушать.... Клейковины там меньше будет.... так вроде в Африке местное пиво готовят.... но для пива подольше стоять надо.


(чуть серьезнее) Тибетцы ячменное зерно вроде прожаривают. Химия - та же. Попробую сегодня кстати жареной перловкки наготовить. А бабушка моя геркулесовую крупку поджаривала. Кто личинка - тот белок....

А вот сахарок, дающий инсулиновый выброс... (я не доктор, могу ереси говорить) - и впрямь, неполезен?
------------------
А кто согласится именно "есть чтобы жить"? независимо от "вкусно-невкусно"? Полезно для продления жизни именно это - его и кушать?

----------


## Арина

> Может я, конечно, совим слабым бабским мозгом не понимаю, но вот вся эта тема такая яркая иллюстрация факта, что "сансара хэз ю".


Никто ведь не обсуждает ресторанные изыски  :Smilie: .Все говорят о том, что, по мнению автора, полезно для организма, коль скоро мы вынуждены есть и кормить своих близких.Игнорировать вопрос здорового питания все равно, что переходить улицу на красный свет.

----------

Bob (24.08.2012)

----------


## Буль

Тема приобретает окраску: "покажите мне любой продукт, и я скажу вам чем он вреден"

----------

Вова Л. (24.08.2012), Нико (24.08.2012), Юй Кан (24.08.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Чтобы немного прояснить... Пшеница в основном состоит из крахмала, который относится к сложным углеводам и клейковины, она же глютен, который представляет собой растительный белок. Что касается сложных углеводов, то именно они являются желательными в рационе и более полезными, чем сахара -простые углеводы (не буду вдаваться в физиологическую сторону вопроса). Что же касается глютена, то это замечательный источник белка, особенно незаменимый при безмясном и чисто растительном питании. Из него изготавляют сэйтан- традиционный заменитель мяса в буддийских монастырях Японии, который играет важную роль в системе питания макробиотика. Миф о вреде глютена возник из-за того, что у части людей он не усваивается, вызывая целиакию- вид аллергии, обусловленной прежде всего генетически. Точно так же аллергию могут вызывать другие в общем-то полезные продукты, например мёд, клубника, апельсины, орехи, грибы, кунжут-это так навскидку. Никто же не объявляет их вредными для здоровья.

----------

Vladiimir (25.08.2012), Буль (26.08.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (25.08.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

Самые полезные продукты- это цельный рис, другие цельные злаки и изделия из них- цельный хлеб и цельные макароны, бобовые, овощи, фрукты, орехи, съедобные водоросли. Это в самых общих чертах.

----------


## Кунсанг

> Самые полезные продукты- это цельный рис, другие цельные злаки и изделия из них- цельный хлеб и цельные макароны, бобовые, овощи, фрукты, орехи, съедобные водоросли. Это в самых общих чертах.


Извините за безграмотность, из цельного риса цельный хлеб это цельная рисина большая?

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (26.08.2012)

----------


## Hang Gahm

В принципе из любых злаков можно получить муку, а из неё печь хлеб.

----------


## Ануруддха

> Чтобы немного прояснить... Пшеница в основном состоит из крахмала, который относится к сложным углеводам и клейковины, она же глютен, который представляет собой растительный белок. Что касается сложных углеводов, то именно они являются желательными в рационе и более полезными, чем сахара -простые углеводы (не буду вдаваться в физиологическую сторону вопроса). Что же касается глютена, то это замечательный источник белка, особенно незаменимый при безмясном и чисто растительном питании. Из него изготавляют сэйтан- традиционный заменитель мяса в буддийских монастырях Японии, который играет важную роль в системе питания макробиотика. Миф о вреде глютена возник из-за того, что у части людей он не усваивается, вызывая целиакию- вид аллергии, обусловленной прежде всего генетически. Точно так же аллергию могут вызывать другие в общем-то полезные продукты, например мёд, клубника, апельсины, орехи, грибы, кунжут-это так навскидку. Никто же не объявляет их вредными для здоровья.


Дабы не прерывать тему о полезных продуктах вынес некоторые статьи о глютене в отдельную тему: http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....477#post501477

----------


## Zom

http://rnd.cnews.ru/natur_science/ne...3/05/21/529454

----------

